# My tortoise is dehydrated and wont eat



## TerrytheTortoise (Jan 1, 2013)

I have had my horsefield tortoise for 3 days, he is 4 1/2 years old, when i got him he was dehydrated, since ive had him, he has not eaten, but happily walks around his tortoise table. i have soaked him, but i dont know what else to do! he has a 160watt bulb (UVB and heat) has a 31/2ft x 2ft enclosure, a basking area etc... but he just will not eat. firstly, why is he not eating? is it due to the stress of a new home? and secondly, how can i hydrate him if he wont eat? I already love Terry to bits, and i took him to get checked over at the reptile centre and i was advised to soak him once a week, and the only problem she said he has was dehydration... someone please help!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Tasha:

Sand is pretty drying. I would get rid of the sand and use either coco coir or cypress mulch.

Using a plastic tub that has a small floor, but tall sides that he can't climb out of, add warm water so that it comes up to the middle of the tortoise's sides...where the top meets the bottom. This is called the bridge. Leave the tortoise in the water for at least a half hour. It's ok if he doesn't like it...leave him in there anyway.

Your light might be a bit much. I only use 100 watt bulbs.

If your tortoise doesn't start to eat after another, say, week or so, then there is more wrong than he's just acclimating.


----------



## mainey34 (Jan 1, 2013)

You can also do baby food soaks, add a jar of baby food. (Carrots) to the water .


----------



## TerrytheTortoise (Jan 1, 2013)

emysemys said:


> Hi Tasha:
> 
> Sand is pretty drying. I would get rid of the sand and use either coco coir or cypress mulch.
> 
> ...



I popped to my local reptile centre, and she suggested beech wood chips, so i have changed to this as she keeps a few horsefields herself, and as i have a tortoise table, i was recommended the 160watt about 2ft high as it emits about 5ft of UVB light... he does seem to like his soaks and he dips his head, so i think he is drinking, he has urinated and it is clear, he was eating before i got him, so if he doesn't start eating I will take him to the vets. 

thankyou for your advice, i shall try it!


----------



## Cheeky monkey (Jan 1, 2013)

TerrytheTortoise said:


> I have had my horsefield tortoise for 3 days, he is 4 1/2 years old, when i got him he was dehydrated, since ive had him, he has not eaten, but happily walks around his tortoise table. i have soaked him, but i dont know what else to do! he has a 160watt bulb (UVB and heat) has a 31/2ft x 2ft enclosure, a basking area etc... but he just will not eat. firstly, why is he not eating? is it due to the stress of a new home? and secondly, how can i hydrate him if he wont eat? I already love Terry to bits, and i took him to get checked over at the reptile centre and i was advised to soak him once a week, and the only problem she said he has was dehydration... someone please help!



Soak him about 3 times a day In Luke warm water, then e will have a choice too drink that water that is available (my tort is new too that's what my one does) use spray (just normal water in a spray bottle) spray him occashionly!
Are you feeding him ice burg lettuce?? 
DONT FEED HIM ThAt it will dehydrate him!


----------



## TerrytheTortoise (Jan 1, 2013)

Cheeky monkey said:


> TerrytheTortoise said:
> 
> 
> > I have had my horsefield tortoise for 3 days, he is 4 1/2 years old, when i got him he was dehydrated, since ive had him, he has not eaten, but happily walks around his tortoise table. i have soaked him, but i dont know what else to do! he has a 160watt bulb (UVB and heat) has a 31/2ft x 2ft enclosure, a basking area etc... but he just will not eat. firstly, why is he not eating? is it due to the stress of a new home? and secondly, how can i hydrate him if he wont eat? I already love Terry to bits, and i took him to get checked over at the reptile centre and i was advised to soak him once a week, and the only problem she said he has was dehydration... someone please help!
> ...



nono! no iceburg lettuce! im feeding him parsnips, kale and watercress, his previous owners were feeding him cucumber and tomatoes, but the reptile centre gave me a list of suitable foods and cucumber and tomatoes were on the lost of not to give him, i also was told not to give him a water bowl as this can cause respiratory problems.
I shall try your advice  thankyou very much!


----------



## wellington (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree with emysemys. I would get rid of the sand, soak more, lower the wattage of the light. Iceburg lettuce isn't a good food item, it has no nutrional value. It won't dehydrate him, it is mostly water. Some will try feeding it to help rehydrate. However, if used, it would be mixed with other greens and then used for only a short time.


----------



## russiantortoiselover1 (Jan 1, 2013)

If dehydration is the problem soak him in water and pedialyte flavorless of course


----------



## sibi (Jan 1, 2013)

Stress from new environment, too much heat, and substrate made of sand may be what's bothering your tort. Change these things, and your tort should start eating again. Btw, I would put a low dish of water in his enclosure despite what the reptile center told you. Respitory infections are results of too cool temps in a wet or moist environment. That is what you'd want to avoid.


----------



## Laura (Jan 1, 2013)

try spring Mix salad.. good variety and most take to it right away.. and dont hover.. he mightbe nervous... let him be and adjust... he also needs a place to hide and feel secure.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 1, 2013)

If things get worse, a reptile vet can give him fluids - which can do wonders. Good luck!


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jan 1, 2013)

My saying is listen to what are recommended by people here and never ever go back to the reptile center.

Soaking once per week is the most ridiculous thing a reptile center can advise for an assumed dehydrated tortoise. Second is the use of pretty high wattage bulb with presumed distance is also a failure.


----------

